# PSD Templates/Frames



## Click It (Nov 8, 2010)

I was wondering where i can get free psd templates and frames?


----------



## KmH (Nov 8, 2010)

You can get them on the Internet.

Even better is to learn how to use Photoshop so you can make your own.


----------

